# The best antivirus BitDefender freeware version



## ilugd (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I used to think Avast and then AVG were the best

*tech.cybernetnews.com/2006/09/04/and-the-best-antivirus-is/



> 1. Kaspersky version 6.0.0.303 - 99.62%
> 2. Active Virus Shield by AOL version 6.0.0.299 - 99.62%
> 3. F-Secure 2006 version 6.12.90 - 96.86%
> 4. BitDefender Professional version 9 - 96.63%
> ...


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 5, 2006)

WTH Trend Micro Pc-cillin isn't even in the top 24. I switched over to Kaspersky just now after reading this post. Thanks man.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 5, 2006)

What sort of rating is this?

This is from bitdefender's site
*www.bitdefender.co.in/PRODUCT-14-en--BitDefender-8-Free-Edition.html


> BitDefender 8 Free Edition is an on-demand virus scanner, which is best used in a system recovery or forensics role. If you are on an "always-on" Internet connection, we strongly advise you to consider using a more complex antivirus solution.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 5, 2006)

Oops!!
__________
OK, I will try to get this closed


----------



## dpd_2006 (Sep 5, 2006)

ilugd said:
			
		

> Well, I used to think Avast and then AVG were the best
> 
> *tech.cybernetnews.com/2006/09/04/and-the-best-antivirus-is/



I too think that AVG is the best antivirus, presentation is very good
__________
using AVG now i become tension free


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 6, 2006)

Trend micro is aweful.


----------



## rocky_cool (Sep 6, 2006)

Avast Rulez Brothers


----------



## shivkumar (Sep 6, 2006)

I have been using avast for long time and is pretty satisfied. One info given that avast doesn't have web shield is not correct. It does have a web shield. Based on these result i am planning to try active shield from aol.


----------



## anandk (Sep 6, 2006)

bitdefender has one of the finest detection and removal rates. but as mentioned above, its free version is crippleware - no real-time protection. good to have it as a second option. avast/avg still the best 'first' freeware options !


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 6, 2006)

i said this is in another thread as well. virus.gr isn't a very popular testing org with AV companies...
visit av-comparatives.org for latest ratings...


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 15, 2006)

i downloaded aol active virus shield which is the same as kaspersky.

In fact it is powered by kaspersky.

try it.


----------



## mkmkmk (Sep 16, 2006)

since 1 yr i m with Trend micro..its one of best av......


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

AVG Rules !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 16, 2006)

But sir wat is the use when there is no realtime protection. Avira or avg or avast have this realtime too...........................


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 16, 2006)

Avast is the best free AV out there considering that it has got real time virus scanner which BitDefender lacks in the free version


----------

